# got lucky once again (samples)



## phinds (Jan 16, 2015)

Late last year when I was pretty sure I wouldn't be getting any more batches of samples for the site, my friend David Clark in Australia decided to do a book on rosewoods and had about 3 dozen rosewood samples sent to me and while he was ordering them, he also picked up a couple dozen more samples of other woods.

Then my friend Mark Peet down in PA got in a big new batch for his collection and let me pick the ones that I wanted to process for the site.

So ... three nice batches with about 100 samples total. I'm particularly happy to get the rosewoods 'cause the samples are expensive and I buy VERY few of those on my own. These have all been processed now and most of them are already up on the site.

I didn't spend any time on these pics, so they're a bit washed out.





Mark usually has mostly domestics but this time he got a lot of exotics





This is David's batch of non-rosewoods






This is what I REALLY love ... ALL rosewoods

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------

